

Electronic Reservation System – 1952 - ewams
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kThWihLOuR8#t=737

======
ewams
The whole video is neat but check out the "Electronic" Reservation System
starting at 12:20. How long we have come with databases!

